# LET'S RUN STATS ON NAIL TEST



## vickie gee (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, let's have some fun with the nail test this year. As most of you know this test is *considered an ole wives tale performed on a pregnant mare which predicts the sex of the foal*. I was thinking we should determine an accuracy rate based on our numbers this year. For those of you that are unfamiliar with it here is how it works: tie a nail to a piece of string (I use sewing thread), hold the string over the mare's hips and watch which way it swings. Back and forth means *BOY,* around in circles means GIRL, and if it stands still it means NO BABY.

 

Who's in? 

 

Since I have one arrived already I will start. In order to update simply reply to last post when you get a foal. Using mare name/sex of foal born your user name you post with will keep it simple. We can use YES or NO for whether the foal was the sex the nail test predicted.

 

 I will be *1.* Next person to post once their foal arrives just needs to begin reply with *2.* 

 

Ok, I will "reply." We can keep tally all the yes and no and arrive at a % accurate eventually. It will also be a quick way to check in on each other to see "who got what and when."


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 1, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Ok, let's have some fun with the nail test this year. As most of you know this test is *considered an ole wives tale performed on a pregnant mare which predicts the sex of the foal*. I was thinking we should determine an accuracy rate based on our numbers this year. For those of you that are unfamiliar with it here is how it works: tie a nail to a piece of string (I use sewing thread), hold the string over the mare's hips and watch which way it swings. Back and forth means *BOY,* around in circles means GIRL, and if it stands still it means NO BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lori W (Feb 1, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Ok, let's have some fun with the nail test this year. As most of you know this test is *considered an ole wives tale performed on a pregnant mare which predicts the sex of the foal*. I was thinking we should determine an accuracy rate based on our numbers this year. For those of you that are unfamiliar with it here is how it works: tie a nail to a piece of string (I use sewing thread), hold the string over the mare's hips and watch which way it swings. Back and forth means *BOY,* around in circles means GIRL, and if it stands still it means NO BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 1, 2012)

Great idea, but as mine are all out in our fields, I will have to wait until the wind dies down to get an accurate reading! No rush for me though as this year we are not foaling until July. Will post my 'predictions' when we get a calm day.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, as of right now *the ole wives* are at 100% correct with 2 yes (and 0 no).





Lori, I am so sorry about your mare aborting her colt but thank you for adding to the stats. My first experience with a prego mare ended up in a c-section to save the mom and an angel colt.


----------



## Kiss This (Feb 1, 2012)

3. Shaz / Filly/ Kiss this Yes


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 1, 2012)

Kiss This said:


> 3. Shaz / Filly/ Kiss this Yes






yeah

Who is going to be 4. ????


----------



## Sandee (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll have to wait until we get back from vacation. Hope the mare waits too as she's not due until late April.


----------



## Sandy B (Feb 1, 2012)

I am in. I am doing it for a Facebook poll as well. Some people swear by it and say they have had over 90% success rates. It is from chinese medicine they say. Well anyway I test my quarter horse mare that is due in less than 3 weeks and she tested for a filly. Then we tested 7 mini mares (1 we felt was not bred). We tested all of them on two different days, a week apart as the first day was a little windy. All the test results were the exact same. 4 fillies, 2 colts and 1 not pregnant (yes the one we suspected was open). I tried to sabotage the test by trying to make the nail circle instead of go back and forth and in the end it would go back to what it first did. On the open mare I tried to get it to move but it would soon stop moving. We also tried it on a gelding and it would not move either. It is creepy weird!! Our mini mares are not due until the end of April.


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 1, 2012)

> yeahWho is going to be 4. ????


I will Play





4. Intrigue / OPEN / PaintNMinis* YES

5. Sapphire /OPEN / PaintNMinis * YES


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 2, 2012)

What a great idea..I cant join in as no babies for me this year 



 but will be interested to see if it works..I used to hatch out Geese for a lady that reared them up for Christmas and she swore by it 



 she would regulary come round and hang the thread over the incubating eggs to see if they were male or female 



 as she would keep all the girls..I used to laugh but yes most of the time it was correct


----------



## picasso (Feb 2, 2012)

9. Lola/Filly/Picasso-YES born 1/20/12


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 2, 2012)

WHOA!!!!

 

Please wait until foal is born to give it a # and a yes or no.

 

Sorry, if I did not explain it clear enough. No biggy, we can fix it but right now I gotta get on my way to work. It is ok to to tell what is predicted for your mare, but WAIT until you see the foal to give it a number.

 

This will make it easier to see % correct on a daily basis. Thanks guys for joining in. 



 :HappyBounce Bring on the babies.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, the real #4 is Lola.

Picasso, would you post Rosie and Khia with a new # when foals are born? Thanks. Can't wait to see if they are as predicted!

Toni G, did Intrigue and Sapphire test *open* and the *yes *meant open is correct? If so, we just will not # them, but it is interesting to know that test showed open. It showed open on my three open ones also. It is really looking like test can tell whether open or in foal. When Starlet, Treasure, and Piper foal would you add them as a # show the results?

Thanks ya'll. I am not real proficient on always saying what I mean.



Ok, let's let Lola be #4.

*4. Lola/filly/Picasso/yes*


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 2, 2012)

So far with, 4 foalings reported it is looking like the *nail test has 4 that were yes*(sex was as predicted) out of 4 reported.

That means that we are seeing 100% correct.

*ole wives rock! *



* and look at the filly trend!*





* *

*Looks like we are ready for #5 foal. Can't wait to see who gets the next foal and how much we can rely on the nail test. *

* *


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 2, 2012)

Just did the test and it said both of my stallions are prego!





Expecting a filly and a colt by the boys!






Looks like Im going to be $$$ RICH $$$


----------



## jeniemac (Feb 2, 2012)

2 yeses both fillys due in June..

Tested last year... yes fillys...ome aborted one had a filly.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 4, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> So far with, 4 foalings reported it is looking like the *nail test has 4 that were yes*(sex was as predicted) out of 4 reported.
> 
> That means that we are seeing 100% correct.
> 
> ...


Do we have a #5? Who is it going to be? 

 

If you have a pregnant mare please see what nail test predicts as far as filly or colt. Tell us please. And then when mare foals please assign it the next # and your mares name along with your user name and a yes if the nail test was right about the sex and a no if the nail test was wrong about the sex.


----------



## Kiss This (Feb 4, 2012)

I have Krazy due end of march filly by Michigan's The King

I have Jackie due end of April filly by Foxlane's Wild Fire

& I have Butter due beginning of June colt by Foxlane's Wild Fire


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 4, 2012)

Kiss This said:


> I have Krazy due end of march filly by Michigan's The King
> 
> I have Jackie due end of April filly by Foxlane's Wild Fire
> 
> & I have Butter due beginning of June colt by Foxlane's Wild Fire


Looking forward to seeing if you get your two fillies and a colt!





Can you believe all the fillies we are getting? I also did the nail test on my other mare Faith who is 305 days today. It showed filly for her! She is bagging up already so I have narrowed down my girl names to only a few.

Good luck to you.


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 5, 2012)

> Toni G, did Intrigue and Sapphire test open and the yes meant open is correct? If so, we just will not # them, but it is interesting to know that test showed open. It showed open on my three open ones also. It is really looking like test can tell whether open or in foal. When Starlet, Treasure, and Piper foal would you add them as a # show the results?


Yep Sapphire, Intrigue and Sapphire Tested Open and I am Pretty sure it is Right on






Absolutely


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2012)

PaintNminis said:


> Yep Sapphire, Intrigue and Sapphire Tested Open and I am Pretty sure it is Right on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 5, 2012)

So this is how it is looking so far with 4 foals (yes meaning test predicted correct sex for the foal). Not a single no. Who gets the next new foaling? Looking forward to "testing the nail test". 



 :baby 



 :baby 

 

 

1. Choctaw/Filly/vickie gee/yes

 

2. Spunky/Colt/Lori W/yes

 

3. Shaz/Filly/Kiss This/yes

 

4. Lola/Filly/Picasso/yes


----------



## Fantasia (Feb 5, 2012)

Just to put something interestin gout there - I have been keeping records of the nail/ring test for a number of years now.

Have made the following observations;

1. The nail/ring direction may change after about the first 90 days - can only presume as that is when sex is set.

2. Sometimes the "Circle for a filly" "Line for a boy" doesn't hold true - but if a mare gives you a line then has a filly, then every foal thereafter that she gives a line, it has been a filly! So it seems that the mare can have an alternative result but the accuracy of her being in foal is still true.

I have three mares in foal and they have all tested pos with ring prior to vet check. Am awaiting one to go very shortly who has produced two fillies so far and has always given a line result. She again has given me a line end of last month, due end this month.

Will let you know what she has


----------



## chandab (Feb 5, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Back and forth means *BOY,* around in circles means GIRL, and if it stands still it means NO BABY.


Ok, I'm in. And, whoa that's freaky, I've never tried the string test. According to the string/nail, the berry fairy is going to be very busy at my place this summer.

I have 8 mares: 6 tested pregnant, all boys; two open (they were never bred). Since I've never tried it before, I hope I did it right. I tied a string (off a feed bag) on a nail, then held it over the mare's hips, it took a few seconds, but it swung back and forth of the 6 exposed mares, and didn't move on the two open (I hope I held it long enough over their hips to be sure I was fair with all, I knew they'd be open, so I hope I didn't do theirs wrong). I'm pretty sure I didn't move the string on the 6 exposed mares.

It'll be interesting to see how it goes. My purchased mare will be breaking her routine if the string test is right; she's had 6 foals with alternating sexes every year, this year she would have been due for a girl, but the string says boy. As long as they are healthy, I don't care what they are.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally went back out to the barn to test ours

Only 1 coming this season

Xena(RF Bars Warrior Princess)/Filly/Eagles Ring Farm


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 8, 2012)

I have Crystal due in mid May, nail test says filly. I'll let you know.


----------



## wrs (Feb 8, 2012)

Dunny/filly/wrs/no

We tested her several times and it always went in a circle, but she gave us a colt last night.


----------



## cassie (Feb 8, 2012)

awesome thread Vicki,

so fascinating

and quite correct too...

WRS congrats on your new little colt...





ok I'll add my mare... due in the next two weeks...

Penny/Filly/Cassie

Chandab your going to be very busy with all those colts LOL it will be really interesting to see if yours is correct!!!








bring it on!!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 8, 2012)

cassie said:


> Chandab your going to be very busy with all those colts LOL it will be really interesting to see if yours is correct!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't care if they are all colts and green with purple polka-dots, as long as they are healthy. I've not had much luck with breeding since getting into minis. Bought a bred mare, foal was early and only survived 24 hours. My herd stallion came up infertile. Did get one filly 3 years ago (different stallion). This year, I have 6 mares that were exposed: one purchased in Oct, 2 bred to the filly's sire, and 3 bred to my new Buckeroo's Top Cat son (purchased Oct 2010, so his first breeding season). We'll see if the string test works on my herd.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

chandab said:


> Honestly, I don't care if they are all colts and green with purple polka-dots, as long as they are healthy. I've not had much luck with breeding since getting into minis. Bought a bred mare, foal was early and only survived 24 hours. My herd stallion came up infertile. Did get one filly 3 years ago (different stallion). This year, I have 6 mares that were exposed: one purchased in Oct, 2 bred to the filly's sire, and 3 bred to my new Buckeroo's Top Cat son (purchased Oct 2010, so his first breeding season). We'll see if the string test works on my herd.






...as long as they are healthy. Amen to that!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

wrs said:


> Dunny/filly/wrs/no
> 
> We tested her several times and it always went in a circle, but she gave us a colt last night.



Congratulations on your colt. So now we know the test is not 100% accurate. Thanks, I will add Dunny's results.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> So this is how it is looking so far with 4 foals (yes meaning test predicted correct sex for the foal). Not a single no. Who gets the next new foaling? Looking forward to "testing the nail test".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The streak has been broken!*

* *

5. Dunny/Colt/wrs/*no(test predicted Filly)*


----------



## chandab (Feb 8, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Congratulations on your colt. So now we know the test is not 100% accurate. Thanks, I will add Dunny's results.


I think we need to have two accuracy results... One for just pregnant or not, and then one for whether or not its accurate as to girl or boy.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

chandab said:


> I think we need to have two accuracy results... One for just pregnant or not, and then one for whether or not its accurate as to girl or boy.



Maybe someone will start up one on the pregnant or not sometime after breeding season. I just wonder how results could be "off" by mares that abort early in a pregnancy without us ever seeing the evidence. I am pretty sure a few years ago one of my mares was pregnant and then a couple of months later she was not.


----------



## chandab (Feb 8, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Maybe someone will start up one on the pregnant or not sometime after breeding season. I just wonder how results could be "off" by mares that abort early in a pregnancy without us ever seeing the evidence. I am pretty sure a few years ago one of my mares was pregnant and then a couple of months later she was not.


good point on the losing it issue.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 9, 2012)

My mare Laney is due in April. We did the nail test on her and it said she is expecting a filly. We shall see in April


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 9, 2012)

> Maybe someone will start up one on the pregnant or not sometime after breeding season. I just wonder how results could be "off" by mares that abort early in a pregnancy without us ever seeing the evidence. I am pretty sure a few years ago one of my mares was pregnant and then a couple of months later she was not.


I had a mare Last Year, and it said she was in foal (with a Filly). I even had her Ultrasounded after and that Said she was in foal too. But Come March/April no Baby Whatsever, and we waited Stayed up all night (good thing we were watching others



. I guess she Aborted Between August - February but we never Found a Baby, and she was Huge



.

I've Also done the Nail Test for the Past 5 Years and Kept all my Results





it was always Accurate on Mares being Open.

2008: Jazz / FILLY / Yes

2009: Sapphire / FILLY / Yes

2010: Sapphire / COLT / Yes

2011: Starlet / FILLY / this is the Above Mare

2011: Jadis / FILLY / Yes

2011: Sapphire / FILLY / Yes

2011: Merrylegs / COLT / No - (Out Popped a Filly



)


----------



## bannerminis (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 2 mares in foal but not due till end of June early July.

2012 Slaney - ring test back and forth - colt

I tested Slaney in 2008 and it went round in a circle and I got a colt.

In 2009 it went back and forth and it was a filly.

In 2011 it went round in a circle and it was a colt.

I am hoping it works in reverse for Slaney and this yr I get a filly





2011 Shimmer - ring test round in a circle - filly - YES

2012 Shimmer - ring test round in a circle - Filly - ??


----------



## Sandy B (Feb 12, 2012)

We had one of our mares abort this morning at 8.5 months. She tested string circles as a filly but this was a colt.

So

Rockette/ filly/ NO (aborted colt at 8.5 mo)


----------



## cassie (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> We had one of our mares abort this morning at 8.5 months. She tested string circles as a filly but this was a colt.
> 
> So
> 
> Rockette/ filly/ NO (aborted colt at 8.5 mo)


sorry you lost your little colt






wow its really interesting see what different mares do... I sure hope my ring test was right with my mare... we dont even know if she is in foal... but I'm hoping for a lovely little filly... we will know in the next two weeks I guess lol


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 12, 2012)

Sandy, so sorry to hear about Rockette. Prayers for you and Gracie and Rockette. Thanks for posting your results though.

6. Rockette/Sandy B/colt/No (test predicted filly;colt was aborted)

So far the nail test has been right 4 times and wrong 2 times.


----------



## Fantasia (Feb 13, 2012)

STILL waiting on Piper to foal to see if she holding to theory......two previous pregnancies - two back and forths - two FILLIES



. She also tested back and forth for this pregnancy. Anytime now......


----------



## Fantasia (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a FILLY!!!!! Third time in row back and forth has produced filly

Piper/Fantasia/Filly/No (by tradition, yes by my theory)


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 21, 2012)

Fantasia said:


> It's a FILLY!!!!! Third time in row back and forth has produced filly
> 
> Piper/Fantasia/Filly/No (by tradition, yes by my theory)






Congratulations on your filly!

Love the theory of tradition...or would that be tradition of exception? Sounds like you have it figured out though.

Ok, with 7 reporting we have 4 YES and 3 NO. Sooooooooo....next?? I know there is a lot of mare watching going on right now.


----------



## Fantasia (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL - when I re-read that, yes was a bit confusing......

What I meant was that by the popular belief that circle means a filly, my mare gave a line back and forth thereby "bucking the trend".





I mentioned in a previous post that it appears that whatever sex is produced on the first foal appears to then be true for that mare. Example my mare who has had the three fillies



has always had the ring test give a line back and forth.

So by the common thought - NO test was wrong for sex

But by my observation - YES bang on

hope that makes more sense!!!!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 21, 2012)

Fantasia said:


> LOL - when I re-read that, yes was a bit confusing......
> 
> What I meant was that by the popular belief that circle means a filly, my mare gave a line back and forth thereby "bucking the trend".
> 
> ...


I know. Too funny. It is like the mare is pulling a fast one on you but you have her figured out. Have you tried the test with a nail or needle instead of a ring?


----------



## Fantasia (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes I have



have found a ring that only I wear has produced the most accurate results.

I use a tail hair from the mare I'm tesing as well.


----------



## bannerminis (Feb 22, 2012)

Fantasia said:


> I mentioned in a previous post that it appears that whatever sex is produced on the first foal appears to then be true for that mare. Example my mare who has had the three fillies
> 
> 
> 
> has always had the ring test give a line back and forth.


Well I am glad my mare isnt the only one to buck the trend, so I can still hope for that filly this yr as I am getting the line back and forth, which if goes by her trend should be a filly. But a safe delivery and healthy foal is what I really want, the filly would be the icing on the cake.

Congrats on your filly by the way


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 24, 2012)

I just tied up the score with another NO. We have 4 YES and 4 NO with my newest addition foaled in the wee hours this morning. Filly was predicted but colt was born!

8. Faith/vickie gee/filly/NO


----------



## Sandy B (Feb 29, 2012)

My Quarter Horse Mare foaled Sunday afternoon

9. Honey/Sandy B/ Filly/ YES!!!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 29, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> My Quarter Horse Mare foaled Sunday afternoon
> 
> 9. Honey/Sandy B/ Filly/ YES!!!!!


Great! 5 YES and 4 No with this news. Congrats. Do you have pictures posted anywhere yet?


----------



## Sandy B (Mar 1, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Great! 5 YES and 4 No with this news. Congrats. Do you have pictures posted anywhere yet?


I have pictures posted on my FB page, but did not want to post her here since she was a quarter horse. This filly is every thing I prayed for though. Mainly I wanted a filly out of my great show mare (all I have ever gotten was colts) and to get a buckskin with chrome and I got it all


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2012)

Bumping this up since we are now really getting into foaling season. Ok, we need

*#10 Can we get a number 10???????????? *


----------



## Kiss This (Mar 21, 2012)

10. Krazy/Kiss This/Filly/Yes


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 21, 2012)

Kiss This said:


> 10. Krazy/Kiss This/Filly/Yes


*Congratulations and thanks for posting. *

*NAIL TEST NOW AT 60% CORRECT IN PREDICTIONS** WITH 6 "YES" (nail test predicition correct)*


----------



## picasso (Mar 26, 2012)

11. Rosie/Picasso/Filly/YES


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes for the nail test

12. Stormy/colt/yes


----------



## weerunner (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, here's my results so far.

Nellie/nail test said filly/ had a colt/no

Marcella/said filly/had a colt/no

Ladybug/said colt/had a filly/no

Fly/said colt/had a colt/yes.

Not a great predictor for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yippee! More results are in. Thanks Picasso, Littlebittybritches, and Weerunner.

*We are up to 16 reporting. That is Yes at 9 and No at 7 so we are back at over 50% correct on the test. Hmmmmm, has the nail been tricking us? Not enough reliability to make you want to go out and decorate the foal nursery gender wise, 'ya think? It is fun though and much better odds than winning the lottery.*


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2012)

Mia/MBhorses/Filly/YES

My maiden mare mia nail test said filly she had a filly


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats on your filly. We now have 10 YES and 7 NO.


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

Penny/ Cassie/ not in foal



/ no


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 9, 2012)

Sweet Tart/Lucky C Acres/Filly/Yes


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 10, 2012)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Sweet Tart/Lucky C Acres/Filly/Yes






Lucky C brings the results up to 11 Yes and we are still at 7 No. Keep them coming.


----------



## LC Farm (Apr 16, 2012)

Abyss/ LC Farm / Filly / No

We are very happy it was wrong, we are hoping it was also wrong with my percheron mare due last wednesday. But hope it is true for our last miniature due the end of May.


----------



## picasso (Apr 16, 2012)

Khia/Picasso/Filly/NO


----------



## Kiss This (Apr 17, 2012)

Jackie/Kiss This/Filly/NO


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 17, 2012)

do you use any sort of nail like house hold nail or horse shoe nail


----------



## Kiss This (Apr 17, 2012)

I just use a house hold nail and the string from a feed bag.


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2012)

Kiss This said:


> I just use a house hold nail and the string from a feed bag.


Me, too. I used a 6 penny nail and the string from the feed bag. [6 penny nail just happened to be what was in my feed room tool box that wasn't a fence spike.]


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 17, 2012)

will try it out on my 2 mares the welsh i sent to stud dosent look in foal and the pony i got my daughter to ride at pony club whoshouldn't be in foal looks in foal. info on little pony was very little when we got her thats why ive posted on the forum to ask for help. thread infoal or fat and how old. if anybody here has any ideas will be much appreciated


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 17, 2012)

Aughhhh! Adding the last 3 reporting (all NO) we are now at *11 YES and 10 NO.*

So the nail test is right about half the time and wrong about half the time. Darn!


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Aughhhh! Adding the last 3 reporting (all NO) we are now at *11 YES and 10 NO.*
> 
> So the nail test is right about half the time and wrong about half the time. Darn!


But, is it always right as to yes pregnant (movement in nail of any kind) or not pregnant (no movement of nail)?

None of mine have foaled yet, but I tested all 8 of my mares: all six exposed to stallions, the nail moved (all boys); the two not exposed, the nail didn't move.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 17, 2012)

chandab said:


> But, is it always right as to yes pregnant (movement in nail of any kind) or not pregnant (no movement of nail)?
> 
> None of mine have foaled yet, but I tested all 8 of my mares: all six exposed to stallions, the nail moved (all boys); the two not exposed, the nail didn't move.


My guess would be no. Anytime I have actually needed to know if a mare was in foal and for whatever reason wanted to know asap I have asked the vet to ultrasound. Experienced broodmares I normally let time tell as long as there is no medical reason to know for sure.


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> My guess would be no. Anytime I have actually needed to know if a mare was in foal and for whatever reason wanted to know asap I have asked the vet to ultrasound. Experienced broodmares I normally let time tell as long as there is no medical reason to know for sure.


Well, I was thinking more in the context of this thread; where the string test says boy or girl, has someone come up with no foal after the string test said yes. If I absolutely had to know, then a vet would definitely be in order.


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 17, 2012)

well i tryed nail test today and according to the nail they are both pregnant a colt for the little pony and a filly for the big welsh


----------



## triiger5 (Apr 18, 2012)

so how many times has it been right predicting pregnancy versus wrong? not worried about right or wrong on sex


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 18, 2012)

triiger5 said:


> so how many times has it been right predicting pregnancy versus wrong? not worried about right or wrong on sex


Can't say how many times on actually predicting whether pregnant or not as the issue rather than predicting the foal's sex correctly or not. I know this year Cassie got a prediction of filly but the mare turned out not to be in foal. No doubt others may have as well.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 20, 2012)

Sunny/ Lil'HorseLover/ Filly/ YES


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Can't say how many times on actually predicting whether pregnant or not as the issue rather than predicting the foal's sex correctly or not. I know this year Cassie got a prediction of filly but the mare turned out not to be in foal. No doubt others may have as well.


yes I was very sad




but I have read since then that using the mares own hair as the thread is more reliable... not sure if any of you girls have found this true... but will definitley use it in the future,...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

very interesting Cassie, I will try that today.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

I have always used a gold wedding ring, is it not the same?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2012)

Still waiting for snowball. Nail test predicts filly. So we'll see


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Apr 20, 2012)

We had a filly born on Wed. we had done the nail test and it said filly. So yes, nail test accurate so far. We ahve one more to go next month.

Marsha


----------



## Katiean (Apr 20, 2012)

I just did the test on my mare. The test said girl. I think she is going to foal tonight or even later this afternoon. Her bag is full and sweaty. She is bouncing her bum on the wall. I have her on camera but not on mare stare. I will let everyone know if the test was right.


----------



## Lori W (Apr 20, 2012)

Little Kings Russian Rumor / Lori W / Filly / Yes!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know what number you are on. But Princess foaled 4/21/2012 the test said girl and it was a boy.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2012)

Lil said:


> Sunny/ Lil'HorseLover/ Filly/ YES






* Congratulations!*

*This one added has us at* *12 YES and 10 NO.*


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2012)

cassie said:


> yes I was very sad
> 
> 
> 
> but I have read since then that using the mares own hair as the thread is more reliable... not sure if any of you girls have found this true... but will definitley use it in the future,...


Hi Cassie



. Guess I will go pull a few hairs today and If there is movement I will pull out my own hair. I am hoping to be watching YOUR girl on mare stare next year while I take a year off from foaling.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2012)

minifreishorsefarm said:


> We had a filly born on Wed. we had done the nail test and it said filly. So yes, nail test accurate so far. We ahve one more to go next month.
> 
> Marsha


Thanks and hooray for you!

Marsha's post adds another yes to make it *13 YES and 10 NO.............*


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2012)

Lori W said:


> Little Kings Russian Rumor / Lori W / Filly / Yes!


This one makes *14 YES and still at 10 NO. ** Congratulations on your filly.*


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 21, 2012)

Katiean said:


> I don't know what number you are on. But Princess foaled 4/21/2012 the test said girl and it was a boy.


Hi Katie. I read your post on another thread that you were expecting your mare to foal last night. Congratulations on your colt. Hope everything is ok there, saw you posted it was a red bag delivery. I am sort of behind in catching up on this thread I started. It has been a rough week...a death of a toddler (beautiful little boy) whose family is so very close to my son's family.

Anyhow, here is where we are with yours reporting:

*#25 PRINCESS/KATIEAN/FILLY/NO *(colt was foaled)

14 YES (test was correct in predicting sex of foal)

11 NO (test was incorrect in predicting sex of foal)

_Keep 'em coming guys. The nail test/ring test although "not accurate" is fun to do and at least we are combining our results this year. It is fun and a neat way to reference each others foalings (in addition to posting those gorgeous babies pictures on the new foal thread). Want to wish everyone good luck with their upcoming foalings now that the season is in full swing._


----------



## MeganH (Apr 22, 2012)

Laney tested 'filly' and foaled a filly 4/10/12


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 23, 2012)

Tango tested filly, got a black pinto colt this morning!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 23, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Laney tested 'filly' and foaled a filly 4/10/12





MeganH said:


> Laney tested 'filly' and foaled a filly 4/10/12


*#26 LANEY/MEGAN H/FILLY/YES*

*15 YES AND 11 NO*


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 23, 2012)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Tango tested filly, got a black pinto colt this morning!


*#27 TANGO/LUCKY-C-ACRES/FILLY/NO*

*15 YES AND 12 NO*


----------



## PaintNminis (May 5, 2012)

*#28 Treasure/COLT/YES! We got a Colt Foaled April 24th *


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2012)

Xena(RF Bars Warrior Princess)/Filly/Eagles Ring Farm / YES!!


----------



## suen (May 8, 2012)

Tested mine last night and says "filly"... sure hope its right. She's due any day.


----------



## vickie gee (May 8, 2012)

suen said:


> Tested mine last night and says "filly"... sure hope its right. She's due any day.


Hope you get that filly. Let us know.


----------



## vickie gee (May 8, 2012)

PaintNminis said:


> *#28 Treasure/COLT/YES! We got a Colt Foaled April 24th *


And what a pretty colt! Yours brings us up to *16 YES (12 NO) ...and yippee we have more coming!!!*


----------



## vickie gee (May 8, 2012)

eagles ring farm said:


> Xena(RF Bars Warrior Princess)/Filly/Eagles Ring Farm / YES!!


*#29 and so we now have **17 YES and 12 NO. *


----------



## Lori W (May 8, 2012)

Lori W / Ginger / Filly / No (she had a sweet little colt on 05/06/12).


----------



## vickie gee (May 9, 2012)

Lori W said:


> Lori W / Ginger / Filly / No (she had a sweet little colt on 05/06/12).


*#30 now with this news. So it is **17 YES and 13 NO. *


----------



## Sandy B (May 11, 2012)

I am about to up the percentages! The ring test has been 100% so far on live foals. I already reported the one aborted foal that the ring test was wrong on (makes you wonder right)?

#31 Sandy B/ Honey/ YES/ buckskin filly

#32 Sandy B/ Lexi/ YES/ sorrel & white colt

#33 Sandy B/Fancy/ YES/ white & sorrel colt

#34 Sandy B/Angel/ YES/ black & white filly


----------



## vickie gee (May 11, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> I am about to up the percentages! The ring test has been 100% so far on live foals. I already reported the one aborted foal that the ring test was wrong on (makes you wonder right)?
> 
> #31 Sandy B/ Honey/ YES/ buckskin filly
> 
> ...






*WOW! *



* a grand slam! That is exciting. *

*Thanks to this news we are at 21 YES and 13 NO.*


----------



## Sandy B (May 15, 2012)

Yippeeee! Another correct ring test to add to my 4 above

#35 Sandy B/Jasmine/YES/bay & white filly

We have one more due in the next couple weeks........


----------



## srpwildrose (May 15, 2012)

I tested my mare frequently and it always said a colt.

I am happy to say it didnt work for us...ha

We have a filly. A colorful filly!!!

Born Mother's Day, evening.

She is 9 hours old in this pic.


----------



## vickie gee (May 17, 2012)

Sandy B said:


> Yippeeee! Another correct ring test to add to my 4 above
> 
> #35 Sandy B/Jasmine/YES/bay & white filly
> 
> We have one more due in the next couple weeks........


Thanks, Sandy. 22 yes and 13 no!


----------



## vickie gee (May 17, 2012)

srpwildrose said:


> I tested my mare frequently and it always said a colt.
> 
> I am happy to say it didnt work for us...ha
> 
> ...


What a NICE Mother's Day present!

#36 srpwildrose/colt/no

The score is 22 yes and 14 no


----------



## Lori W (May 18, 2012)

Lori W / Mimi / filly / NO (a sweet little colt). Sorry to skew the results!


----------



## vickie gee (May 18, 2012)

Lori W said:


> Lori W / Mimi / filly / NO (a sweet little colt). Sorry to skew the results!


*#37 and 22 yes and 15 no*

Enjoy that sweet little colt.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 18, 2012)

I have two mares due anytime dunni it says filly and buttercup it says colt so this should be interesting to see what they have


----------



## cowgurl_up (May 18, 2012)

I did the nail test for the very first time on my 3 bred mares. We shall see how accurate it is!

Chevy - predicted filly - filly born 4/30!

Blue - predicted filly - bagging up now

Ruby - predicted colt - due July

If it is correct I will have my first colt born this year! Everyone wants to foal their mares at my place, 5 years of foaling, 5 fillies to date!


----------



## vickie gee (May 19, 2012)

cowgurl_up said:


> I did the nail test for the very first time on my 3 bred mares. We shall see how accurate it is!
> 
> Chevy - predicted filly - filly born 4/30!
> 
> ...


Lol. Tell the filly fairy to leave or you are going to see a lot of trailers showing up at your place unloading short fat mares. Lol.

*#38 Cowgurl up/Chevy/ filly/YES *

*Current results 23 YES and 15 NO*


----------



## djskid (May 23, 2012)

*# 39 djskid / May / filly / No- *but very happy that it was wrong


----------



## chandab (Jun 7, 2012)

Baybe - angel filly - NO


----------



## Eagle (Jun 8, 2012)

Britt / colt / yes she had a gorgeous little colt

Odette / filly / no the filly has a willy. Lol


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 8, 2012)

djskid said:


> *# 39 djskid / May / filly / No- *but very happy that it was wrong


Thanks so much. Yours brings us to *23 YES and 16 NO. **Happy that yours was a happy no. *


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Jun 8, 2012)

We had 3 mares due. string test said all 3 wwere having fillies. Two foaled fillies and the 3rd died during birth, couldnt get the baby out. So unknown of the sex of that one.

Marsha


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 8, 2012)

chandab said:


> Baybe - angel filly - NO


*23 yes and 17 no with 40 reporting. *

*Thank you so much. I did not know. I am so sorry. *


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 8, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Britt / colt / yes she had a gorgeous little colt
> 
> Odette / filly / no the filly has a willy. Lol


You are too funny. I miss the late night deliriums with your mare watching gals. But I started requiring sleep...imagine that. Tell the gang "hi" for me. 

I was checking in often on Odette though. Sneaky gal. I saw pix of the little colt though. He is a cutie. 

Ok, 1 more for YES and 1 more for No. *42 reporting now with *24 Yes and 18 NO.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 8, 2012)

minifreishorsefarm said:


> We had 3 mares due. string test said all 3 wwere having fillies. Two foaled fillies and the 3rd died during birth, couldnt get the baby out. So unknown of the sex of that one.
> 
> Marsha


Oh, so sorry about your third one. That is sad. I will add in your 2 yes on those new fillies.

26 yes and 18 no brings us to #44.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Jun 8, 2012)

dunni test said filly she had a colt

buttercup test said colt she had filly


----------



## R Whiteman (Jun 8, 2012)

Charm /colt /yes


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 8, 2012)

Fancy/filly/Yes


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 10, 2012)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> dunni test said filly she had a colt
> 
> buttercup test said colt she had filly





TPs flat rock acres said:


> dunni test said filly she had a colt
> 
> buttercup test said colt she had filly


27 YES and 19 NO 46 reporting


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 10, 2012)

R Whiteman said:


> Charm /colt /yes


# 47 in

28 yes and 19 no


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 10, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> Fancy/filly/Yes


#48 29 Yes and 19 No

Looks like we could get 50 soon!


----------



## chandab (Jun 10, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Looks like we could get 50 soon!


I have a few more to foal, but it'll be a few weeks, yet. I hope the string test is right on one, the rest it doesn't matter as long as they are healthy.


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 10, 2012)

Daisy/filly/yes


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 11, 2012)

andrea loves minis said:


> Daisy/filly/yes


*#49 30 yes and 19 no*





*to 50! *


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like Misty is number 50...

Misty/colt/yes


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 17, 2012)

chandab said:


> Looks like Misty is number 50...
> 
> Misty/colt/yes


Congratulations on your colt!

*So now that we have reached a nice round number 50 let's look at the percentages. The nail test was correct 31 out of 50 times. So it was correct 62% of the time. I say fun **yes and reliable no. *


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 17, 2012)

I still have one more to foal but for the two that have

Rosie/Filly/Yes

Slaney/Colt/Yes

Shimmer is last to foal and ring test say Filly so will find out in the next few wks.


----------



## chandab (Jun 17, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Congratulations on your colt!


Thank you.

I still have a couple mares to go, so can add a few more to the statistics in the next couple weeks.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 17, 2012)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2012)

Tana/colt/yes


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 23, 2012)

Shimmer foaled and the results was as follows

Shimmer/Filly/Yes

So 3 for 3 on the ring test for me


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 23, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> I still have one more to foal but for the two that have
> 
> Rosie/Filly/Yes
> 
> ...







*2 more Yes! The test is now showing 33 yes and 19 no. Sorry I fell behind in checking in but sending you belated congratulations!*


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> *2 more Yes! The test is now showing 33 yes and 19 no. Sorry I fell behind in checking in but sending you belated congratulations!*


I have a new one too, I think I posted already, should be on bottom of page 14.


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 23, 2012)

chandab said:


> Tana/colt/yes



*Another yes! 34 for yes and still 19 on the no.*


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 23, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> Shimmer foaled and the results was as follows
> 
> Shimmer/Filly/Yes
> 
> So 3 for 3 on the ring test for me



*Adding Shimmer's filly we are now at 54 reporting and so we have 35 yes and 19 no. *


----------



## albahurst (Jun 23, 2012)

Brandi/ filly/ NO

Gma Mare/ ? / ? Still waiting ............... 344 days now


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 24, 2012)

Starlet/YES/COLT






Sapphire/No(it said she was "Open")/FILLY!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 24, 2012)

albahurst said:


> Brandi/ filly/ NO
> 
> Gma Mare/ ? / ? Still waiting ............... 344 days now


*35 yes and **20 no!*


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 24, 2012)

PaintNminis said:


> Starlet/YES/COLT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that has has to be the prettiest baby from an "open" mare I have ever seen. That other one is also striking!

So we will add both a yes and a no which will bring us up to 36 YES AND 21 NO!


----------



## HGStables (Jun 24, 2012)

This is very interesting! I tested both my mini mares and my QH mare they aren't due to foal untill spring though so we will see later down the road.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 25, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Well, that has has to be the prettiest baby from an "open" mare I have ever seen. That other one is also striking!
> 
> So we will add both a yes and a no which will bring us up to 36 YES AND 21 NO!


Thanks


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2012)

Bonny/colt/yes.


----------



## mshasta88 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have one due in about three weeks. I will post my results then


----------



## HGStables (Jul 13, 2012)

I ran test but wont know untill Feb 2013


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever used the nail test to test if a mare is in foal ....as opposed to open?


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 13, 2012)

eagles ring farm said:


> Has anyone ever used the nail test to test if a mare is in foal ....as opposed to open?


From my understanding if the nail does not swing either in a circle ( which would indicate filly ) or back and forth ( which would indicate colt ) then the mare is open.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue - Filly - No! Blue had a gorgeous Blue Roan colt on 6/23. My first!

One more to go due at the end of this month.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 13, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> From my understanding if the nail does not swing either in a circle ( which would indicate filly ) or back and forth ( which would indicate colt ) then the mare is open.


We'll then could be for 2013 we have

3 fillies and 1 colt

the other said filly but she aborted at 3 mos along - so we know at least she was in foal

we usually test but haven't yet just to much $ right now


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 17, 2012)

chandab said:


> Bonny/colt/yes.


Yay Bonny! Yes at 37 and No at 21.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 17, 2012)

cowgurl_up said:


> Blue - Filly - No! Blue had a gorgeous Blue Roan colt on 6/23. My first!
> 
> One more to go due at the end of this month.


Congrats on your 1st. Another NO so we are at 37 YES and 22 NO.


----------



## mshasta88 (Jul 25, 2012)

Contessia / Colt / Yes


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 25, 2012)

mshasta88 said:


> Contessia / Colt / Yes


*38 yes and 22 no! *


----------



## lexischase (Jul 27, 2012)

Just tried this test tonight and if its right my Summer will be having a colt! Will repost if/when she foals!


----------



## mdegner (Jul 29, 2012)

Wrong on the two babies we had this year. 1 said filly and it was a colt. The second one said colt, and I got a filly.....


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 30, 2012)

mdegner said:


> Wrong on the two babies we had this year. 1 said filly and it was a colt. The second one said colt, and I got a filly.....


*Adding 2 more NO we are now 38 YES and 24 NO. *


----------

